# How far is Sharjah from Dubai?



## Amani

How many kilometres from dubai to sharjah?


----------



## sgilli3

From city - city, only about 15 - 20 kms....which can equate to about 1 1/2 - 2 hrs drive in peak times.


----------



## dxbcamper

*Sharjah - Dubai*

Do not make that commute. I repeat, DO NOT make that commute  You will be seriously deprived of life quality and surely be insane within 1 month.  

I didn't believe anyone who told me the same before I moved here 4 years ago. BIG MISTAKE!!!!!!


----------



## Maz25

sgilli3 said:


> From city - city, only about 15 - 20 kms....which can equate to about 1 1/2 - 2 hrs drive in peak times.


Blimey! That's a proper trek! Definitely agree that this should not be attempted under any circumstances! Mind you when I started work in the UK, I was doing 3.5 hrs each way and to say the least, I functioned in 'zombie' mode.  I agree tha you end up with no life at all cause I spent my week travelling and my weekends sleeping it off!! I'm down to 1.5 hrs each way now and even that is a bit of a trek. I will certainly be living as close to my work place as possible when I get to Dubai!

No more trekking to work!!!


----------



## sgilli3

Yes- traffic can be bad- but also depends what time you are travelling. 

Hubby has been starting at 4am (leaving Sharjah at 3.30 am), and there is barely any one around. Same as coming home at 12.30- very little traffic. This week he made it to JA in 35 mins (and we are near border of Ajman)

If you have normal work hours though, best to live in Sharjah if you work there, or live in Dubai if you work there.


----------



## Shinjuku

Maz25 said:


> Blimey! That's a proper trek! Definitely agree that this should not be attempted under any circumstances! Mind you when I started work in the UK, I was doing 3.5 hrs each way and to say the least, I functioned in 'zombie' mode.  I agree tha you end up with no life at all cause I spent my week travelling and my weekends sleeping it off!! I'm down to 1.5 hrs each way now and even that is a bit of a trek. I will certainly be living as close to my work place as possible when I get to Dubai!
> 
> No more trekking to work!!!


3.5hrs!  
& i thought my commute is bad. I'm currently doing 2.5hrs each way and i'm already slowly withering away.


----------



## Amani

thank you all for the replies.
i needed to know travel time because family of mine will be living in Sharjah and i will be living in Dubai


----------



## Maz25

Shinjuku said:


> 3.5hrs!
> & i thought my commute is bad. I'm currently doing 2.5hrs each way and i'm already slowly withering away.


Lucky for me that I work for a big company so I asked to be transferred to the nearest office to my house (got my wish after 8 months!!!)! Still spend 1.5 hrs travelling though. Totally understand how you feel - by Wednesday, I was already running on empty and there were still 2 more days to go!!!


----------

